# Wallpaper



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are people getting their wallpapers from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Zedge...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Google images. Just type in the resolution and (if you want) a keyword of what you're looking for.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wallbase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried wall base earlier today they didn't have the correct resolution. Same with Zedge on most walls. And I'm browsing Google now but its like trying to find a needle in a haystack. *sigh*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Download picspeed from the play store (market), it has hundreds of wallpapers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Best on Mars (Feb 16, 2012)

Wallbase is what I use. Has tons of wallpapers all in high resolutions (at least plenty high for the nexus) and has just about anything you can think of. Definitely worth checking out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-graphics/1254-my-wallpaper-albums-picassa-available-all.html

Here's some in full and non-scrollable sizes


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

socwall.com 
Find the resolution you want or get creative and crop. If they're a higher resolution, you can resize them in Photoshop (or gimp) and they'll still look great. Just make sure they're the 16:9.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a ? Does the live wallpapers cause issues with making the launcher lag?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE (Mar 7, 2012)

Wallpaper abyss, art abyss bazillions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> I have a ? Does the live wallpapers cause issues with making the launcher lag?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Only if your phone is shit. If you have a laggy launcher on a galaxy nexus, something's wrong and it's not your wallpaper.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Wallbase and Picspeed HD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Only if your phone is shit. If you have a laggy launcher on a galaxy nexus, something's wrong and it's not your wallpaper.


You're completely off. Live wallpapers (especially the stock ICS ones) lag like hell on the Nexus, except phase beam. This has been documented numerous times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> You're completely off. Live wallpapers (especially the stock ICS ones) lag like hell on the Nexus, except phase beam. This has been documented numerous times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmmm. I've only used live wallpapers (stock and some from the market) since getting my nexus and I have no problem. Is your launcher being forced out of RAM?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Hmmm. I've only used live wallpapers (stock and some from the market) since getting my nexus and I have no problem. Is your launcher being forced out of RAM?


It has a priority of 1. Just realized too that my post sounded prickish. Lol. Sorry bro. But yeah, they lag. I've reproduced it on 3 of them so far...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Why do people worry about resizing wallpapers from higher resolutions? Just use the built-in crop feature to display what you want. I want the high resolution for the full detail.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> It has a priority of 1. Just realized too that my post sounded prickish. Lol. Sorry bro. But yeah, they lag. I've reproduced it on 3 of them so far...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, this has been known since they first came out. I like the live wallpapers that make it stutter, too. Sucks, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wallbase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

itsTreyG said:


> Tried wall base earlier today they didn't have the correct resolution. Same with Zedge on most walls. And I'm browsing Google now but its like trying to find a needle in a haystack. *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


On wallbase, you simply pick high or ultra high resolutions, and then you crop the saved wallpapers, duh? Your wallpaper does not have to be exactly 1440x1280, it's the ratio that matters, you can have a 3000x2000 something wallpaper with no problem.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Why do people worry about resizing wallpapers from higher resolutions? Just use the built-in crop feature to display what you want. I want the high resolution for the full detail.


If you resize from a larger resolution, you get the whole picture and you effectively lose nothing. There is data lost, as the picture is smaller, but your phone's screen doesn't have the resolution to display all of that anyway.

Some pictures don't crop well. They might look best the way they are. That said, I once made a bunch of backgrounds for my phone by just cropping the interesting sections of some of my desktop wallpapers. That was for my thunderbolt though so doesn't do me any good now.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know the resolution for the lockscreen?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Does anyone know the resolution for the lockscreen?


720x1280 minus whatever your notification bar and nav bar are. I think default nav bar is 96 pixels, not sure what the notification bar is.

Sorry that's so vague, but a lot of ROMs let you change the nav bar size now. You could just do 720x1280 and see how it looks since you'll be missing like ~100 pixels which isn't much


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Go to the market and type in multi live. .. it will let you set them like we used to .. same works for tabs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

